# Question Of The Week... (2021 week 10)



## ripjack13 (Mar 7, 2021)

*Have you taken woodworking classes from professionals? If so, who was the instructor, and what did you learn to do?*

Thanks goes out to Larry, This week's QotW was suggested by, @FranklinWorkshops 








-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
What is the appropriate color for a lighter for scale?


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 7, 2021)

Only online. Learned a lot of the basics on each individual piece of equipment I own, as well as techniques to better my skills. I really think an in-person experience with a professional would raise my level of expertise. Hands on experience is a great teacher, but there is just something about learning from a master that would take you to the next level more effectively. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 7, 2021)

no- I like to read and look at the pictures.... then self teach

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 7, 2021)

I haven't taken a class since I was in high school wood shop. But I am open to the idea. I'm pretty much self taught so I'm sure I do a bunch of things wrong, lol. I would like to do a class with Summerfield tools on cabinet making. Or maybe a class on a Maloof style rocker. But I probably won't and I'll just forge on and just do it as I always do. Because I'm cheap and stubborn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 7, 2021)

No classes,just YouTube, you guys and learning by doing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 7, 2021)

Never have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 7, 2021)

Loaded question...high school took woodshop a few years. Teacher was a master craftsman and certified by the guild. So sure....also sat in on many AAW symposium classes with those considered professionals, many who have tools carrying their names. Learned many things, which things, not sure because my sponge brain has dried out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 7, 2021)

I've taken many from Lonnie Bird, Phil Lowe, Steve Latta, Mack Headley and George Frank. I learned more than I'd ever pick up from reading or watch videos. George Frank died just a couple of years after I took his class on French polishing in the early 1990s and I still remember that class like it was yesterday. Skills I was able to hone include carving shells, volutes and feet for Federal period furniture, carving a piecrust table, planning for eye-pleasing proportions in furniture design, inlay for period furniture and spice boxes, wood dyeing and finishing to replicate antiques, making a Philadelphia armchair and side chair and a hanging corner cupboard. Shown is me with Lonnie Bird in his shop in Tennessee where I learned to make the chair and corner cupboard. He taught me how to carve the shell on the back of the chair.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 7, 2021)

Those are priceless experiences for sure. Very nice work on the shell, and everything else too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 7, 2021)

I'm envious of the masters you have worked with, Larry! Your work shows that the time spent with them paid off! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 7, 2021)

I guess I could call my current guitar project a "class of instruction". As I mentioned in the build thread, the real value for me is the finite detail, artsy - magic stuff that can't easily be conveyed in a video or book. For example, when we did the rosette, the book talks about a nice even yet tight fit. But their "tight" might be different than my "tight". So after I routed one groove, my coach thought it was a little loose so we added one section of the thinnest purfling and it tightened it right up. So now I have a standard for how tight the purfling fit should be in the rosette. Same for braces. I could probably glue together a guitar that would make noise but with his coaching I think I'll make a much higher end, quality sounding guitar custom fitted to me.

I used to teach fly tying classes and it was the same. A book might say "take a pinch of dubbing and spin it on the thread and wrap a tapered body". From that someone with basic knowledge can probably tie a fly. But what exactly is a pinch? Is it the same for all sizes? How tightly do you spin it? Is the taper short and fat or long and skinny, etc? Those kinds of hard to describe details are best taught in person in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 7, 2021)

I’ve taken quite a few face-to-face workshops sponsored by our turning club - Rudy Lopez (winged bowls), Al Stirt (embellishing), Alan Lacer (use of skew), Jimmy Clewes (platters), etc. Since COVID and with no hands on classes available we have tried very hard with the club to have professionals demonstrate remotely as often as our treasury will allow in an effort to keep the club together and offer value. We’ve had Cindy Drozda, John Beaver, Trent Bosch, Rebecca DeGroot, Tod Raines, Jim Etcher, Craig Timmermann, Glenn Lucas. This month is Pat Carroll from Ireland.

It will be very interesting to see how the remote demos vs hands on workshops plays out as the current crisis abates. Maybe some of the pros will cut back on the travel and continue to work/demonstrate from home base shops and sleep in their own beds.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 7, 2021)

Never had a lessen from a so-called professional

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wade (Mar 7, 2021)

The last woodworking lessons I have had were from my High School Shop Teacher. 3 months into it I watched him cut his own thumb off. By breaking his #1 safety rule........ "Keep the Table saw blade about 3/8" above your stock thickness....." He didn't, and paid the price. So I learned on my own.  Supported myself as a craftsman for 7 years after college. Learned from Fine Woodworking magazine, and Trial & Error...... My #1 Rule now,,,,, *Don't break your #1 Rule.....*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 7, 2021)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I've taken many from Lonnie Bird, Phil Lowe, Steve Latta, Mack Headley and George Frank. I learned more than I'd ever pick up from reading or watch videos. George Frank died just a couple of years after I took his class on French polishing in the early 1990s and I still remember that class like it was yesterday. Skills I was able to hone include carving shells, volutes and feet for Federal period furniture, carving a piecrust table, planning for eye-pleasing proportions in furniture design, inlay for period furniture and spice boxes, wood dyeing and finishing to replicate antiques, making a Philadelphia armchair and side chair and a hanging corner cupboard. Shown is me with Lonnie Bird in his shop in Tennessee where I learned to make the chair and corner cupboard. He taught me how to carve the shell on the back of the chair.
> 
> View attachment 204727
> 
> ...



That is too funny, his shop...cleaner than my dining room....ok, maybe sad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 7, 2021)

Never had a lesson from anyone. In fact, only met one other wordworker, a turner who was selling some very nice bowls at a fall festival a few years ago. Talked to him for about 5 minutes each, three years in a row!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 7, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> Rebecca DeGroot



Oh wow. I love her work!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 7, 2021)

Not a certified teacher. Went to work with my dad who learned on his own and worked under him for 20 years. Was laying out and building staircases at 13 and hanging crown by 15. Most of my classes have been at my own expense. As in "dang! That's gonna cost me".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (Mar 8, 2021)

Straight up? Nope.
I like to read and incorporate things into practice, or watch decent videos. Not had any 1:1 instruction except at a few demos. 
There are some I’d like to see/do— time permitting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 8, 2021)

Turning club demos only. But want to, but I have to commit to developing my skills further. I need to focus on turning instead of sharing time with 16 other hobbies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb (Mar 9, 2021)

No professional training unless you include countless YouTube videos as such. I wish I could have 1 on 1 training though. Maybe one day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 9, 2021)

Took lessons from myself and learned nothing

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 9, 2021)

Tclem said:


> Took lessons from myself and learned nothing


You should ask for a refund...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tclem (Mar 11, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> You should ask for a refund...


I did but I couldn’t afford it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 11, 2021)

Lessons and professionals - only wish. Now, I have listened to a few of y'all - does that count?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 11, 2021)

Barb said:


> No professional training unless you include countless YouTube videos as such.


Exactly what she said. 
I just took a 2 day class at Rockler on epoxy serving trays. They got their monies worth since I showed them more than they showed me

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 11, 2021)

My trainings have been non woodworking. Taxes- 3 yrs training. Stone coated steel roofing shingles, hvac for automotive, lifetime warranty elastomeric coatings.... etc not really good for fine.woodworking but the paper was handy last spring....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

